

 How many of you have taken an Autistic Spectrum Quotient Test? - avalore
http://glennrowe.net/BaronCohen/AutismSpectrumQuotient/AutismSpectrumQuotient.aspx
Some of my family have made comments about me showing traits of being higher up on the autistic spectrum than average. So I decided to have a quick go of an 'online test'... yes I know it's probably not very accurate and is no substitute to talking to a professional, I was just interested and not too bothered if I am or not.<p>I 'scored' a 33 which apparently puts me in the Aspergers range.<p>Would be interesting to see how many of you are also above average on the spectrum...
======
jonsen
A difficult test. Mixing positive and negative statements. You need to be
autistic to get all answers right ;-)

